# Fringe & Ginge Coffee, Canterbury.



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a new coffee shop opening in Canterbury on Friday 3rd July called Fringe & Ginge. They will be pulling espresso using Campbell and Syme coffee roasters as their house beans and filter and single origin will be from guest roasters. Friday will be takeaway and Saturday onwards will be sit-down so I'm informed.

72, Northgate,

Canterbury,

CT1 1BB.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Lived in Canterbury for many years, that's right next to Tamago for anyone that fancies some good Japanese food.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Grand opening today.Some pics and video.

















/monthly_2020_07/1271540743_FringeGingevideo.mp4.ec045a89319361527b2d2f7e1c76f214.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment Fringe&Ginge video.mp4


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cooking outside Fringe & Ginge today.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Right, that will be my 1st port of call when I pay canterbury a visit next month!


----------



## jmb1083 (Sep 2, 2020)

I'll have to check it out the next time I am in town!


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Love these guys! Plenty of coffee houses in Canterbury but Fringe + Ginge is my favourite. Coffee is delicious, place looks cool and they're really friendly (think it's just a couple that runs it). It's a few minutes walk through the Kings Mile but worth going to.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

drh__ said:


> Love these guys! place looks cool and they're really friendly (think it's just a couple that runs it).


 Thanks for the nice comments. That's my daughter Olivia and her boyfriend Alfie


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

dwalsh1 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. That's my daughter Olivia and her boyfriend Alfie


 Awesome! They've made such a great place, you can be proud 🙌


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Grimley said:


> Right, that will be my 1st port of call when I pay canterbury a visit next month!


 About 10 months after I originally planned to visit (couldn't for pandemic reasons) I managed to pay a visit 2 weeks ago! @dwalsh1 This place has a recommendation from me! Only downside is that my folks have decided to sell their Caravan which is stored nearby, so visits in the future will be few & far between. ☹


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Was in there today playing with their new grinder


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dwalsh1 said:


> Was in there today playing with their new grinder


 And here it is.

View attachment VID-20210723-WA0011.mp4


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry. Can't load pictures.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Fringe (Olivia) & Ginge (Alfie) were voted in the top 50 by the Sunday Observers food monthly magazine in February. Not bad considering they've only been open for 18 months.


----------

